# MOVING SALE! I'm moving and selling tons of (non-fish-related) stuff!



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Solid wood dining set from the 1930s
Beautiful old steamer trunk (1880s!)
Red glass vase
1940s solid wood desk
opera glasses
fake diamond ring
Sony memory stick -- 16 MB
camera case
. . . and more!

I've posted what I'm selling on Craigslist - please look here:

http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/gms/1697942162.html


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hahaha! I love the ring.. Bob wants it... Wonder who would get it. Hehehe. :3


----------



## arktixan (Mar 30, 2010)

Homemade Jelly cracked me up the most heh
well played.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm serious about the jelly. . .

BTW I'm willing to barter, and if anyone has an 18" x 36" glass lid that would fit a Hagen aquarium, I'll take that into consideration. . .


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

bump -- new items added. . .


----------

